# Can you add yeast a second time



## Penticton (Oct 6, 2012)

I made red grape wine. I did not put in enough yeast. It is now time to Carboy the wine. It has not formented enough. It reads 1.045 . When I made it I put it at 1.070. 
So I need more yeast as I only had one package. and it needed 2. 
So now its carboy time. Can I just add another yeast and let it forment 
for another couple more weeks? I made the wine from fresh grapes.


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2012)

Leave it alone. when did you add the yeast and whats the temp. Some wines are fast fermentors some are not.
Why do you say its time to rack?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeast reproduce like rabbits. Keep it 65-75 degrees. Stir frequently. Did you add nutrients? Let it ferment dry.


----------



## Penticton (Oct 7, 2012)

I let it forment usually 21 days. Its just at room temp. Usually all my wine is at 1.000 after 21 days. or close to it.
one yeast pack is for 5 gallons. I made about 20 gallons with just one pack. And it was 21 days ago that I made it and put that one pack in.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. I doubt that you have any kind of problem. If your temp is not warm enough, then this could explain the slow fermentation. I would try to maintain 70 degrees and give it more time. 

Given more time and temp, you should see fermentation progress at an exponential rate. 

note: The point at which you transfer your wine into a carboy (secondary fermentor) is dictated by the level of sugar that remains and not by how long you have been fermenting. If your sugar level is too high, you might have difficulty when fermentation picks up.


----------

